# drag-along right



## Palavra (Sep 5, 2008)

Για λεπτομέρειες, εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drag-along_right


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2008)

Η ωραία λέξη «συμπαράσυρση» δεν βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σε ελληνικά νομικά κείμενα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 5, 2008)

Μπα. Κάτι σε αναγκαστική πώληση μου κάνει.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 5, 2008)

Just for the record, πέρισυ έκανα ένα έργο (σύσταση ανώνυμης εταιρείας με έδρα την Κύπρο) και στο υλικό αναφοράς που μου είχαν στείλει οι Κύπριοι ο όρος "Drag-Along Shareholder" αποδιδόταν ως "Συμπαρασυρόμενος μέτοχος".
Το χρησιμοποίησα επειδή το ήθελε ο πελάτης, αλλλά γενικώς είμαι επιφυλακτική με την ορολογία που έρχεται από Κύπρο διότι, λόγω υπερβολικής τριβής με την αγγλική γλώσσα, πολλές φορές αποδίδουν όρους καταλέξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2008)

Καλά κάνουν οι Κύπριοι, όταν θέλουν να μεταφράσουν έναν αγγλικό όρο (αναθάρρησα από το σημείωμα της Κ.). Αυτός ο όρος περιγράφει το δικαίωμα της πλειοψηφίας να παρασύρει μαζί της τη μειοψηφία (The right assures that if the majority shareholder sells his stake, minority holders are forced to join the deal). Άρα, ακριβής απόδοση θα ήταν το «δικαίωμα συμπαράσυρσης». Θα παρέμενε ωστόσο απόδοση ενός αγγλικού όρου, άρα έχει σημασία σε ποιο κείμενο χρησιμοποιείται και αν μεταφράζουμε κατά λέξη ή προσαρμόζουμε στα καθ' ημάς.


----------



## socratisv (Jan 7, 2010)

Οι Γάλλοι πάντως υιοθέτησαν την συμπαράσυρση: droit d'entraînement


----------



## socratisv (Jan 8, 2010)

Kαι for the records, Tag-Along right = δικαίωμα παρακολούθησης (droit de suite)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 6, 2017)

Πιο πολύ φιλοσοφική είναι η ανάρτησή μου. Τουτέστιν θα πω τον πόνο μου. Ξοδεύεις 3 χαμένες ώρες από τη ζωή σου ψάχνοντας την πιο δόκιμη απόδοση για κάτι τέτοια σαν το tag along και drag along και μετά πας στον δικηγόρο που κάνει τη σύμβαση και σου λέει: _Όχι μωρέ, δικαίωμα tag along και δικαίωμα drag along άστα, έτσι το καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι! _
Facepalm


----------

